

Backed With $1.3 Million, Pantheon Launches Drupal-Based Development Platform - njudah
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/30/pantheon/

======
netaustin
We launched TheFix.com on Pantheon, very early on (eight months ago), and have
been really happy with the platform. Pantheon costs them about 20% of the
server cluster we would otherwise have recommended.

This is an bigger deal, from a tech perspective, than the TC story implies.
Automating Drupal hosting and really solving the developer workflow is a real
feat. Most of what Rails or Django has in config files or framework-driven
build scripts is stored in the database. This makes staging and deployment
kind of a pain.

------
nir
We were lucky to get into their beta and for the past 6 months been building
our site on their platform. Great platform, great team.

~~~
mcantelon
Can you run custom modules on it?

~~~
jemond
[I work at Pantheon]

Yes, you can run your custom Drupal site on it, contributed or custom modules.

------
rdl
This sounds more PaaS than SaaS.

~~~
knieveltech
This is correct.

------
nowarninglabel
Happy to see some competition enter the market, to keep Acquia on their toes
and continuing to innovate.

------
dreamdu5t
I find it curious that the Drupal architecture was never succesfully
duplicated in another language.

